# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  نمایش پیامهای جدید؟

## FirstLine

با سلام 
   آXا این امکان وجود دارد که بتوان مطالب پست شده از 2 روز گذشته تا حال را دید؟
با تشکر

----------

